# Update on aquarium/observation hive - 3-7-18



## brushwoodnursery (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

brushwoodnursery said:


> Nice!


Thanks! 

And I may be up your way in Monroe in the next month or so. 

.


----------



## brushwoodnursery (Feb 10, 2012)

If you have the time, you can stop in and see the WindOH.


----------

